# WCG says I'm the anti-Christ!  LOLWUT!?



## twilyth (Nov 5, 2010)

And here is the proof.


----------



## VulkanBros (Nov 5, 2010)

yeah....well what did you expect with that avatar


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 5, 2010)

I didn't need WCG stats to tell me that!


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 6, 2010)

Hahaha, awesome! Now my son has a playmate.....You see he was born June 6th and is my sixth child. BTW his name is Damien! True story not lying and yes it is a complete fluke as he was due May 27th.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 6, 2010)

Sadasius said:


> Hahaha, awesome! Now my son has a playmate.....You see he was born June 6th and is my sixth child. BTW his name is Damien! True story not lying and yes it is a complete fluke as he was due May 27th.



A fluke or fate?  You decide. 

Just teasing you of course.


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 6, 2010)

twilyth said:


> A fluke or fate?  You decide.
> 
> Just teasing you of course.



I have friends that are afraid of him and he's only 3 years old. One of my friends said I should drown him....I think he is kidding!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2010)

Wait...is there some significance attached to the number 666?


----------



## overclocking101 (Nov 6, 2010)

my son was born on june 6th 2006! and his name is damien! its pretty cool


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 6, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> my son was born on june 6th 2006! and his name is damien! its pretty cool



Mine was born june 6th 2007. Whooa!



[Ion] said:


> Wait...is there some significance attached to the number 666?



Not really unless your religious. I am not so I just find it funny but some religious people take it to heart a little more.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2010)

Well, I'm atheist, so maybe that's why I didn't know about it


----------



## twilyth (Nov 6, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Well, I'm atheist, so maybe that's why I didn't know about it



At the rate you're moving, you'll be hitting 666 yourself in less than a year - maybe a lot less. 

edit - I'm pretty much an agnostic these days but I was raised Catholic and did a stint with a fundamentalist group so I'm more aware of some of the symbolism than people with a more secular background.  That's all - no hidden agenda.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah....If I can keep up this borrowed PPD, that sort of points in a year shouldn't be hard at all


----------



## twilyth (Nov 6, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah....If I can keep up this borrowed PPD, that sort of points in a year shouldn't be hard at all



Well, by then, the 666 slot will probably require a lot more in the way of points, but even so . . . still a minor delay.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2010)

Probably will...my current goal is to reach at least top-10 in the team, if I can keep up this PPD (always questionable) it should be pretty easy


----------

